# TRT and gym gains



## ACP (Nov 2, 2019)

When I started TRT I was @ 234lbs.   Im 5'11,  35yrs old

I had been doing a 5x5 stronglifts for about 6months  

5x5 numbers were 

Squat - 295
Bench - 205
Deadlift - 325
OHP - 120 
Pendlay Row - 175   

Im 16 weeks in on TRT and just finished 16 weeks of mad cow 5x5 (slight variation of normal 5x5)

now Im up to 

Squat 385,  1 rep..  5x325 easily and clean,    could prob do 405 1 rep
Bench 225x8,   dont have a spotter so most Ive tried was 270 and it went up pretty easily
Deadlift 405, 1 rep..    then deloading and doing 15 reps @ 315
OHP - 135 not much gain here
Row - 205x5      

I dropped down to 215.8lbs and lost a good amount of body fat.      Im done with the strength programs for now as I feel like Ive built a pretty good base of muscle and now I have started more bodybuilding doing a 5 day split which is:

Mon - Chest and triceps
Tues - Back and biceps
Wed - Cardio + core
Thurs - Shoulders and lighter triceps
Fri- Legs and lighter biceps

Im benching on my chest/tricep day and deadlifting on back/bicep day,   OHP on shoulder day and Squatting on Leg day.     Ive realized Im not that good at really focusing particular muscles since Ive been doing so much full body/power lifting type workouts but its getting better.      

I will say getting on the TRT was the best thing that has happened to me in a long time,    its amazing the pathetic energy youll get used to.   I wish I knew about it 5 years ago.       

Once I get more TRT time under my belt I am hoping to be able to run possibly a cycle of a higher dose of test c and tren but still doing more reading on here so I can learn what makes the most sense for my body type etc.

thanks for all the help so far guys


----------



## tinymk (Nov 2, 2019)

Solid gains brother


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 2, 2019)

Very nice gains.  Also, depending on how your doctor is, you probably should wait until you are on a 6 month lab schedule before adding in additional compounds.  When they were first trying to dial in my protocol, I was having blood drawn every six to eight weeks.  Next it was every twelve weeks then I made it to every six months.  Unfortunately, I'm about to get put on T3 and that will require labs every three months until that gets dialed in properly.  I'm going to clarify because I was told they would only take my thyroid labs at three months in after I start Cytomel whereas the office manager told me full labs every three months once I begin.  I'm going to call and ask if I can start next Cytomel month.


----------



## The Tater (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice job man. TRT changed my life for the better. Keep it going!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 3, 2019)

Very nice man. good post, nicely planned out, great progress! Impressive.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2019)

switch it up to chest bi back tri for a bit


----------



## Jin (Nov 3, 2019)

Great work.


----------

